# bioavailability study on rats



## usama (May 20, 2011)

Subject: bioavailability study on ratsI will carrying out a comparative study between metformin on one side and on the other side (metformin and amoxycillin), the study will be carried out on rats to study the effect of amoxycillin on the pharmacokinetics of metformin. can you help me in finding the most suitable design for this study and if it is possible to take whole blood of the rat at each time interval (9 time points) especially the time interval will be for 8 hours and the project for statistical calculations in this case. very thanks


----------

